# Replacing a Drive, why so damn hard.



## rawgutts (Apr 23, 2003)

Why is it so damn hard to find simple instructions on replacement of a drive? I don't want to back anything up, I don't want to copy anything, I am not adding a second drive. I just want simple step by steps how to image a new drive using msflive or mfstools I really don't care what one.

Both sites do not have simple directions on how to even do that.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Because Linux isn't a simple operating system?


----------



## rawgutts (Apr 23, 2003)

What the hell is that supposed to mean? I dont care if it was mac, dos, linux, unix. Why can't I simply re-image a new hard drive to a machine that I own?


----------



## rz1224 (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you have a working tivo drive? I just upgraded my two tivos using msflive and it couldn't have been easier... Assuming you have a working drive & have downloaded MFSLive boot cd:

1. Hooked up existing drive as 'primary master' in my PC
2. Hooked up new drive as 'primary slave' in my PC
3. Booted up PC from MFSLive CD
4. Enter 'backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdb' at prompt. **
5. Wait for it to finish--done! Put new drive in Tivo.

**You'll want to put your tivo/drive/setup specifics in the command line generator to get the specific command for your situation at http://mfslive.org/cgen.php

If you don't have an existing drive, then I guess you'd need to get one or an image for your type of tivo or whatever...maybe someone else can help you with that. Hope this helps.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You get step-by-step instructions tailored for your specific Tivo here ....
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

If that's too complicated, then DVRUpgrade's InstantCake utility bascially does the whole upgrade for you.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I need to replace my S-2 hard drive. 

I have a some drives laying around - anyone who could image one for me for a fair fee, PM me!


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

When I upgraded mine I used the instantcake software. It could not have been easier. Buy it, Download it. Burn the image, hook up the drive in a computer. Swap out drives in your tivo, run guided setup and your done.

litzdog911 posted the link to the software. It's 20 bucks and well worth it if you don't want to follow pages of instructions to do it manually.
I think it took me a total of 1 hour 30 minutes. That includes swapping out the drives and running guided setup again 


Z


----------



## technomutt (Jun 14, 2004)

rawgutts said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean? I dont care if it was mac, dos, linux, unix. Why can't I simply re-image a new hard drive to a machine that I own?


Because Tivo images are proprietary. Based on Linux, yes... but not "free". Images were once freely posted on the internet. Tivo themselves shut that down. If you didn't backup your system's image or you purchased a dead unit and don't have an image for it, you can buy one from dvrupgrade for $20. You can even download it if you're in a hurry.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

rawgutts said:
 

> Why is it so damn hard to find simple instructions on replacement of a drive? I don't want to back anything up, I don't want to copy anything, I am not adding a second drive. I just want simple step by steps how to image a new drive using msflive or mfstools I really don't care what one.
> 
> Both sites do not have simple directions on how to even do that.


Why is it so hard to replace a hard drive in a MAC or PC 

You can pruchase a Pre-Loaded drop-in drive form several places
WeaKnees
PTVUpgrade
TiVo Community Store


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

rawgutts said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean? I dont care if it was mac, dos, linux, unix. Why can't I simply re-image a new hard drive to a machine that I own?


Sounds like you need to spend $20 on InstantCake :up:


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its command line. It being Linux is mostly beside the point. Linux just adds slightly more comlexity than the MSDOS command line, in that it command line is case sensitive, the commands are different (although I think the developers of those upgrade discs have included aliases for common DOS commands, I wouldn't know as I use the real unix commands), and it won't write to NTFS (no bother here, as I have a 3GB FAT32 drive).

Even at that, command line isn't that hard to use.

You need to start with an image, which means obtaining one, backing one up from an existing drive, or just copying an existing drive.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

The instructions seem simple enough to me. If you want it to be any easier.... pay someone else to do it for you.



rawgutts said:


> Why is it so damn hard to find simple instructions on replacement of a drive? I don't want to back anything up, I don't want to copy anything, I am not adding a second drive. I just want simple step by steps how to image a new drive using msflive or mfstools I really don't care what one.
> 
> Both sites do not have simple directions on how to even do that.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Replacing a Tivo drive is extremely simple, unless you are completely computer illiterate. Here';s what is required in the way of skills to perform this task:

1. Know how to use a screwdriver.
2. Know what a Torx bit is.
3. Know how to download software from the internet.
4. Know how to burn an image to CD-R.
5. Know how to set jumpers on a hard drive or CD-ROM.
6. Know how to install a hard drive and CD-ROM in a PC.
7. Know how to access your PC's BIOS and make the CD-ROM the first boot device (hint: it's explained in your motherboard manual. If you didn't get one with your PC then you can download it from the mobo manufacturer's website. If you own a Dell, Gateway, or other preconfigured PC then you may want to stop now and pay someone else to do the work for you).
8. Know how to read step by step instructions (links have already been provided in the above posts).
9. Know how to place your finger on a keyboard to input characters (if you posted here then you already know how this is done.  )

If any of the above is beyond your level of expertise then I would suggest that you sell your Tivo and get a DVR from Comcast or elsewhere so you don't have to deal with it in the future.

To make a point - this ain't rocket science, folks! If you can't backup and restore a Tivo drive then there are issues you need to deal with. Here are some of the common pitfalls encountered when working with Tivo drives in a PC:

1. Bad boot disk image (download a new one).
2. Boot image not burned as an image but a data file (typical newbie mistake).
3. Bad backup image (do it again).
4. PC's C: drive is not formatted as FAT32 (Linux doesn't recognize NTFS partitions).
5. Bad IDE cable (get a new cable).
6. Incorrect jumper settings (WD drives are particularly finnicky here).
7. Original drive and new drive installed on the same IDE bus (put em' on separate buses).
8. Tivo drive installed as primary master ( this only works under specific circumstances as outlined in Hinsdale's How To; otherwise, put it elsewhere).
9. Wrong boot image used. S1 and S2 Tivos handle byteswapping differently so you need to make sure you're using the right image for your Tivo drive (check Hinsdale's How To for info on the two types of boot images).

If you follow the instructions verbatim you should never have a problem, except where it's operator error or PC related as outlined above

The tutorials provided are basically idiot-proof, but there's always the motivated idiot that proves to be the exception to the rule.


----------



## mshurpik (Oct 18, 2005)

If you load the MFS boot disc, there is much better (i.e. more specific) documentation on there.


----------



## ChiefBrody (Jan 22, 2006)

The links helped. Thanks.


----------



## torrential (Feb 24, 2007)

Rawguts, is there something specific that's keeping you from replacing your drive? 

I did my first upgrade in 2001 when Tiger was just finishing MFSTools and this forum was populated mainly by folks with a lot of Linux knowledge. That upgrade required some research and took some time. Jump to 2007: Things have changed. I replaced all of those drives this week via MFSLive and it was unbelievably easy, just one command that the MFSLive site provides for you based on your system configuration. Even buying the drive is easy now, plenty of choices and every one will work without a hitch and provide years of service.

As Mr. Unnatural and others have said, there a few tasks that just can't be automated like finding the screwdriver, plugging in the drives, typing the command...stuff like that. The instructions at MFSLive are beautiful in their simplicity and completeness and come with pictures, too. The only way to make it any more simple would be to have somebody else do those things for you.


----------

